
SpitScript: Transpile rap lyrics to JavaScript - isaaclyman
https://github.com/isaaclyman/SpitScript
======
isaaclyman
A year later, SpitScript is back with:

\- TypeScript annotations everywhere

\- Unit tests (via AVA)

\- Several bugfixes for line comments, block comments, and more

It's more useful than ever.

